# EVO triangle, horse shoe pass april 23rd



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

got a few interested already as in this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=209546&page=2

so who else would be up for a meet up and drive at the EVO triangle then up to the horse shoe pass for a bite to eat and more pictures:thumb:

looking at the 23rd of april the saterday.

other places to meet up can be arranged if need be , but i can meet people at demon tweeks in wrexham.

times etc can be arranged as we go along.

il also be posting this on bmwownersclub.com , feel free to post it on other forums to:driver:
driving style will be entirly up to yourself although i will highly suggest nothing to over the limit as her majestys finest line the route :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

good stuff andy, taking the BMW


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Im in...but you knew that....


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Any more interested?


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Would love to make this but holidaying in another part of the UK.

Did this two years ago in a 350z. Amazing.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Free bump 

'tis a good drive fella's, and if you're meeting at Demon Tweeks first then a good excuse to have a look around their showroom - should be some tidy cars there too this time of year.

I won't be able make the triangle but what time are you thinking you'll be at horseshoe pass?
I take my daughter up there most weekends as she loves the bikes! (she's only 2! lol)

I also pick up an MGF tomorrow for the missus so might take it out for a drive.


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool guys, hope the sun stays out lol


----------

